# Jetzt frag ich doch mal - Fusion 2007?



## SebR (27. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

wie sicherlich viele hier frage ich mich, was Fusion 2007 so vor hat. Vor einiger Zeit gab's ja mal einen Beitrag, in dem Bodo was von "bis zur Eurobike warten" schrieb. Will ich aber nicht, und Eurobike ist ja auch bald  

Also: Wer hat Infos? Bin schwer gespannt ...

Vielen lieben Dank schon mal für Antworten,

Grüße,

Sebastian


----------



## Johnnybike (27. Juli 2006)

Ich glaube du kommst nicht drum rum bis zu Eurobike zu warten. Wäre aber natürlich schon geil was zu hören und/oder zu sehen.

Johnny


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## N-Rico (27. Juli 2006)

Ja, wäre sehr interessant. Versteh auch nicht warum manche Firmen ihre Neuerungen so versteckt halten und andere so früh veröffentlichen. Die frühen habe jedenfalls einen Aufmerksamkeitsvorteil, die anderen gehen auch nach der Eurobike immer etwas unter. Wie letztes Jahr das Whiplash Extreme das viel mehr Aufmerksamkeit verdient gehabt hätte. Ht aber bis weit in 2006 gedauert bis es so einigermaßen im Bewußtsein potentieller Kunden war.


----------



## Kerschi (28. Juli 2006)

Was nützt es Neuheiten vorzustellen wenn man die "alten" Sachen noch nicht liefern kann.

Terminator ... nix
Whiplash Extreme ... nix


----------



## Johnnybike (28. Juli 2006)

Im aktuellen Freeride ist ein Test vom Whiplash Extreme drin. 9 von 10 Punkten, allerdings ist die 180er Travis drin, vielleicht ist das aber ein Tippfehler. Beim Trek steht auch es hätte 170mm hinten, dabei hat es 250!

Johnny


----------



## Johnnybike (28. Juli 2006)

Im Noch was hab ich im Freeride entdeckt. Am Anfang ist ein Bild mit Giudo Tschugg drin mit einem Zitat dazu und da redet er von seinem "neuen Leicht-Freerider". Ich weiss nicht wann er das gesagt hat, aber es wär ja möglich dass es was neues zwischen Freak und Whiplash gibt. Vielleicht wird dann das Whiplash und das Whiplash Extreme zu einem. Das würde dem aktuellen Trend entsprechen. In einem Monat ist Eurobike, spätestens dann wissen wir mehr. 

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (28. Juli 2006)

die sollen das whiplash lassen wie es ist.kein freerider braucht mehr als 185mm schliesslich droppen die bei crankworx oder ähnlichem aus 10meter mit teilweise weniger.ist aber wahrscheinst ansichts sache.mir wäre lieber das man mit nem luftdämpfer trotzdem die vollen 185mm bekommt und nicht weniger.aber das whiplash(rahmen) sollen sie lieber nicht leichter machen.

kauf mir 07 ein neues whip....freu...wär doch geil mit luftdämpfer und totem so ca.500g leichter....nur noch leckere 16,3kg...dann gehts noch leichter um die ecke !


----------



## SebR (28. Juli 2006)

Hi,

@ Diaz: Cool... Viel Spaß damit!

im Übrigen scheint es doch zu heißen: Bis zur Eurobike warten. Naja, bin jedenfalls sehr gespannt, wie das Modelljahr 2007 bei Fusion so aussieht.

Grüße aus Berlin,

Sebastian


----------



## ronnyleknuz (29. Juli 2006)

warten bis zur eurobike... aber es wird wohl ein paar interessante sachen geben auch um fusion herum, also nict nur die bikes betreffend....


----------



## Johnnybike (29. Juli 2006)

Oh man, immer diese Andeutungen. Ich will nichts mehr hören bis zur Eurobike  

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (31. Juli 2006)

wie auch um fusion rum....renovieren die jetzt ihren garten(nötig wärs)...LOL
.....und dann noch das problem mit der farbe...wasnehmichnurwasnehmichnur....

@johnnybike:
ist das bei dir das normal orange vom extrem? matt oder glänzend? sieht nicht schlecht aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalle Blomquist (31. Juli 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:
			
		

> Im Noch was hab ich im Freeride entdeckt. Am Anfang ist ein Bild mit Giudo Tschugg drin mit einem Zitat dazu und da redet er von seinem "neuen Leicht-Freerider". Ich weiss nicht wann er das gesagt hat, aber es wär ja möglich dass es was neues zwischen Freak und Whiplash gibt. Vielleicht wird dann das Whiplash und das Whiplash Extreme zu einem. Das würde dem aktuellen Trend entsprechen. In einem Monat ist Eurobike, spätestens dann wissen wir mehr.
> 
> Johnny


meinst du nicht, dass er vielleicht mit dem "Leicht-Freerider" ein luftgedämpftes Whiplash mit 36 Talas meint?


----------



## Johnnybike (31. Juli 2006)

@Diaz: Die Farbe ist Verkehrsorange matt. Sieht wirklich geil aus, allerdings besteht das gleiche Problem wie bei allen matten Farben: Durch die rauhere Oberfläche hartnäckiger Dreck kaum zu entfernen. 

@Max2k: Schon möglich, aber warum spricht er dann von seinem "neuen Leichtfreerider"? Weil neu ist das ja nicht wirklich dass man das Whiplash mit Luftdämpfer fahren kann.

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (31. Juli 2006)

jo kenn ich,hab matt schwarz(mittlerweile matt grau)

ich hab schon das bild von guido mit der lupe angeschaut kann aber beim besten willen den namen am oberrohr nicht lesen....

naja es wird sowieso ein whip....nur welche farbe.....


----------



## zoomi (31. Juli 2006)

Das Rad von Guido ist ein Freak, siehe Seite 47 rechts die Werbung von Northwave.

Gruß

Zoomi


----------



## Diaz (1. August 2006)

was soll an einem freak neu sein....das hat er auch schon länger....egal aber du hast wahrscheinst recht


----------



## styles (1. August 2006)

Diaz schrieb:
			
		

> was soll an einem freak neu sein....das hat er auch schon länger....egal aber du hast wahrscheinst recht



vielleicht gehts darum.......... ist zwar schon vor 07 auf dem markt  


BIKE 6/06: ENDURO TEST 



Never change a winning team - an diesen Grundsatz ahlt sich

fusion beim "Freak". Aber so ganz konnte Konstrukteur Bodo 

"Rastlos" Probst seine Finger doch nicht vom Zeichenbrett lassen. 

So erfuhr das "Freak" leichte Retuschen. Der Lenkwenkel wurde 

flacher, dei Geometrie sanft überarbeitet. außerdem verpasste 

Probst dem "Freak" etwas mehr Federweg. Im Hinterkopf hatte er 

die kommende Gabelgeneration mit 160mm Federweg. Doch 

vorerst muss das "Freak" mit einer Fox "36"-Luftgabel vorlieb 

nehmen. Beileibe keine schlechte Wahl. Das trifft auch auf die 

restlichen Komponenten zu. Beim ersten Aufsitzen bemerkte 

das BIKE-Team von den Geometrie-Veränderungen erst einmal 

nichts. Und das ist gut so, denn das "Freak" passt auf Anhieb. 

Man sitzt ganz leicht gestreckt. Optimal für Kletterpartien. Die 

Absenkung der "Fox" unterstützt die Uphill-Ambitionen. Der Spass 

beginnt im Singletrail. Der Fahrer sitzt "im" Bike. So reagiert das 

fusion willig und spontan auf jede Kurzänderung. Dank der 

optimalen Gewichtsverteilung lupft der Fahrer das Vorderrad 

spielend zum Bunny Hop oder Wheelie. Noch mehr Freude 

kommt auf, wenn der Trail in die Vertikale kippt. Auf dem fusion 

fühlt man sich jederzeit als Herr der Lage. Das Fahrwerk präsentiert 

sich straff, aber so mögen es DH-Sportler gerne. Böses Foul: die 

Touren-Reifen zeigten schnell Beschädigungen.



FAZIT: fusion hat den Dreh raus. Tiefer Schwerpunkt für gutes 

Handling, optimale Geometrie, sportliches Fahrwerk - so muss 

ein Enduro aussehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Beach90 (1. August 2006)

Wie wäre es denn mal mit nem Carbon-Hardtail ? 
Naja ,ich weiss Fusion baut lieber Fullys , aber um dran zu bleiben sollte sich Fusion auch in die richtung Carbon bewegen. Weil heute : Carbon = Innovation


----------



## NoStyle (1. August 2006)

Grosse Neuerungen sind von Fusion vielleicht nicht zu erwarten - warum auch? Was gut und bewährt ist, kann eh bald nur im Deteil verbessert werden und muss nicht spätestens alle 2 Jahre komplett neu designed daherkommen!

Zu spekulieren ist zwar nicht toll, aber was ich begrüssen bzw. mir als "Eurobike-Fusion-News" wünschen würde (nur so als kleiner Hint an Fusion ):

1. Ich hoffe, dass Fusion bis dahin die Probleme bezüglich Ihrer Produktionsstätten, Lieferanten etc. in den Griff bekämen! Stell Dir vor Du bestellst einen Rahmen oder Komplettbike und max. 2 Wochen später ruft Dein Händler an und sagt: " Et iss anjekumme!!" - wäre für alle Fusioninteressierten (und für Fusion selbst) die beste News.

2. Terminator und Whiplash XT sind verfügbar! Muss dem Kerschi da leider Recht geben, denn der Terminator ist schon vor 2 Jahren, das Whiplash XT letztes Jahr vorgestellt worden, aber immer noch nicht wirklich auf dem Markt.
Ich finde es sicher nicht dolle wenn man ein neues Teil am Saisonanfang ersteht, dann 3 Monate später feststellen muss, dass das in 3 Monaten ein schon ein alter Hut und das Nachfolgeteil erheblich besser ist. Gut Ding will ganz sicher Weile haben, aber bis zu einem Jahr (oder länger) Vorlauf zur Serienreife ist schon arg, aber hier gilt: siehe Punkt 1!

3. Bezüglich der Verbesserungen am Freak: Weiter so 

4. Habe in Willingen das Whip XT und Terminator bestaunen können. Was mir auffiel ist die geänderte Zugverlegung entlang der Kettenstreben, über´s Hauptlager und auf dem Oberrohr. Ich finde das die beste Zugverlegung überhaupt, könnte man bei den anderen Fullyserien vielleicht auch übernehmen, denn aufgeräumter kann ein Bike kaum aussehen!

5. Whiplash: Vielleicht übernimmt man hierfür den Rohrsatz vom Extreme bei gleicher/alter Geometrie. Dadurch könnte man sich Gussets sparen und hätte die derbe Optik.Wenn man dann noch den Hinterbau übernehmen könnte, angepasst an das schmalere Tretlagermaß, 135 mm Breite und Maxle-Achse ... 
Der Unterschied zum XT wäre die leicht andere Geo und der Federweg, aber dann endlich mal die brachiale Optik die ich am normalen Whipi etwas vermisse.

6. Preise: Vielleicht ist man bei Fusion in der Lage da etwas nach unten zu korrigieren . Mal im Ernst - 100 Aufpreis für eine Wunschfarbe ist recht teuer und 250 für eine komplette Neupulverung auch nicht gerade konkurenzfähig! Über etwas günstigere Preise bei Rahmen oder Komplettbikes freut sich sicherlich jeder und würde die Marke für andere viel attraktiver machen.


Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Diaz (2. August 2006)

@ styles: da hast du wohl recht, das wirds sein.
@beach: ne wenn dann schon ein carbon whiplash mit 2,0kg rahmengewicht..sabber
@no style:
muss dir bei den meisten sachen recht geben, nur nix am whip ändern--schliesslich ist es so perfekt wie es ist

die bike gibt dem xt zwar nur 9 punkte aber wer sagt dass das rmx von rm spielerisch und leicht zu bewegen ist heisst entweder peat und ist 1,90 gross oder hat haarige afro als tester die zufällig für rm arbeiten.
bin das rmx mal ne woche in whistler gefahren....bähhh vollgas sonst geht da nix....man kann in den engen sachen(angrypirat,tootight...) schon genau so schnell sein aber brauchst arme wie der wade s.
nene whip is perfekt so wie es ist......freu mich auf eurobike


----------



## NoStyle (7. August 2006)

@Diaz

Mir geht´s beim Whiplash eher um eine optische Aufwertung, abgesehen davon das z. B. der neue XT-Hinterbau, 135 mm Maxle-Achse oder die verbesserten Lagerschrauben, die schon mal diskutiert worden sind, durchaus sinnvolle Upgrades sein könnten.
Ansonsten bezüglich Whiplash: Never change a winning System!

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## hankpank (7. August 2006)

...und zum winning system gehört auch das gewicht (gehe davon aus dass der XT-Hinterbau auch extreme dimensioniert ist). form follows function!!! find ich jedenfalls... finde das whiplash so sahne wie es ist.


----------



## NoStyle (7. August 2006)

hankpank schrieb:
			
		

> ...und zum winning system gehört auch das gewicht (gehe davon aus dass der XT-Hinterbau auch extreme dimensioniert ist). form follows function!!! find ich jedenfalls... finde das whiplash so sahne wie es ist.



Ja, der Hinterbau vom XT ist optisch schon um einiges heftiger. Bodo hatte in einem alten Thread zum Gewichtsunterschied Whiplash -> Whiplash XT von 120 Gramm (Rahmen komplett ohne Dämpfer) angegeben - lass es dann meinetwegen 200-300 Gramm sein - könnte sich vielleicht doch lohnen??
Naja egal, Whiplash ist schon ok so wie es ist. Ich bin eh nur neidisch weil ich selbst keins hab ... 

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## hankpank (8. August 2006)

also wenn ich mich jetz nich komplett vertan habe hat das whipXT von 06 einen ähnlichen hinterbau (runder querschnitt der kettenstreben) wie das normale whip





denke das die 120g da am hebel und ein paar wandstärken/gussetsund ausfallenden hängen.



Der Vierkanthinterbau und die fetten Rohre kommen, soweit ich weiß erst 2007. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es da bei 120g bleiben wird. *sabber* 






> Ich bin eh nur neidisch weil ich selbst keins hab ...


spar doch schonmal drauf   lol


----------



## Johnnybike (8. August 2006)

Ich glaube das Modell der Eurobike war ein Vorserienmodell, vielleicht sogar ein normales Whiplash mit 200er Travis. In Serie sind wohl alle mit 4-Kant-Hinterbau und wahrscheinlich auch mind. 200g schwerer. 

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (9. August 2006)

servus zusammen!
ich geb meinen wunschzettel auch mal zum besten.
es gibbet nur noch ein whip modell--83 mm tret.br ;150mm hin.bau;luft und stahl dämpfung;rahmengewicht mit dämpfer max 5 kg;3 rahmenhöhen;solidere lagertechnik+solidere dämpferaufname+steiferen hibau;200mm fdw,geo is super und bleibt so,genau so wie hinterbau kinematik!
es wäre deutlich kostengünstiger als zwei modell serien neben einander laufen zu lassen.
das freak übernimmt die position des jetzigen normal whips.die beiden rahmen sind sich mittlerweile so ähnlich,dass es ein krampf ist das whip noch anzubieten.
preise senken und das rahmenmaterial in taiwan einkaufen und net in italien.
ich denke das hauptlager könnte man auch noch etwas service freundlicher und günstiger konstruieren.die nadellager in kombi mit der gedrehten alu achse sind sicherlich net günstig.


----------



## Johnnybike (9. August 2006)

rfgs schrieb:
			
		

> servus zusammen!
> ich geb meinen wunschzettel auch mal zum besten.
> es gibbet nur noch ein whip modell--83 mm tret.br ;150mm hin.bau;luft und stahl dämpfung;rahmengewicht mit dämpfer max 5 kg;3 rahmenhöhen;solidere lagertechnik+solidere dämpferaufname+steiferen hibau;200mm fdw,geo is super und bleibt so,genau so wie hinterbau kinematik!
> es wäre deutlich kostengünstiger als zwei modell serien neben einander laufen zu lassen.
> ...




Das mit dem einheitlichen Whiplash macht meiner Meinung nach nur Sinn, wenn man dann das Freak nach oben hin anpasst. Ich meine etwas stabiler und bis 170mm Federweg, so dass es für die neuen 160er Gabeln geeignet wäre. Aber fünf Kilo mit Dämpfer sind auch für ein 200mm Bike zu viel. 

Johnny

P.S. Noch drei Wochen bis zur Eurobike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pisskopp (10. August 2006)

Ich hÃ¤tt geren 200mm Federweg, bei 13 Kilo Kampfgewicht mit nur den Im Bike-Magazin als betsten getesteten Teilen.
Lebenslange Garantie auf alles in allen Farben die ich mÃ¶chte, sofort.
Mit einem Perfektem Service, der 24 h nur fÃ¼r mich zu haben ist.
GeldzurÃ¼ckgarantie Up date service, falls es was neues gibt
FÃ¼r max. 1500â¬

Typisch D. !


----------



## MB-Locke (10. August 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätt geren 200mm Federweg, bei 13 Kilo Kampfgewicht mit nur den Im Bike-Magazin als betsten getesteten Teilen.
> Lebenslange Garantie auf alles in allen Farben die ich möchte, sofort.
> Mit einem Perfektem Service, der 24 h nur für mich zu haben ist.
> Geldzurückgarantie Up date service, falls es was neues gibt
> ...




du hast den hier" " vergessen... nachher nimmt dich noch jemand ernst 
kann man nie wissen, wir sind ja hier in deutschland


----------



## Bodo Probst (10. August 2006)

MB-Locke schrieb:
			
		

> du hast den hier" " vergessen... nachher nimmt dich noch jemand ernst
> kann man nie wissen, wir sind ja hier in deutschland




Apropos "ernst nehmen" - ich möchte mich hiermit in aller Form für Eure konstruktiven Vorschläge bedanken. Es sind einige Dinge dabei die ich wirklich "ernst" nehme und über die ich teilweise auch schon nachgedacht habe. Einiges davon ist machbar und wird einfliessen, anderes müssen wir uns leider für die saison 2008 aufheben ("Ich hätt geren 200mm Federweg, bei 13 Kilo Kampfgewicht mit nur den Im Bike-Magazin als betsten getesteten Teilen. Lebenslange Garantie auf alles in allen Farben die ich möchte, sofort. Mit einem Perfektem Service, der 24 h nur für mich zu haben ist.
Geldzurückgarantie Up date service, falls es was neues gibt
Für max. 1500!!") 

Nun aber zu den News: die Modelle Whiplash EX und Terminator habe ich durch unsere katastrophalen Probleme mit unserem Fertigungsbetrieb (ich spreche hier von bis zu 6 Monaten Verspätung) das Modell 06 übersprungen und die Weiterentwicklung für 07 übernommen.

Und das sind die Fakten: Whiplash EX 07
Gewicht: 3700g (o. Dämpfer - Dämpfergewichte bewegen sich zwischen 500g und 1000g)
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 222/70/205 mm
Lenkwinkel: 67 Grad bein Einbauhöhe 570mm
Achsbreite: 150mm
Gehäusebreite: 83mm/iscg

Das Whiplash wird in 07 unverändert gebaut. 
Gewicht: 3280g
Einbaulänge/Hub/Federweg: 222/70/185
Lenkwinkel: 67 Grad bei Einbauhöhe 545mm

Das Freak wurde überarbeitet und der neuen Gabelgeneration angepasst. Auch die Hebellagerung wurde verbessert. Beim Raid SL gibt es jede Menge Detailverbesserungen - das zieht sich durch komplette Modellprogramm. Grundsätzlich haben wir mehr Wert auf konsequente Weiterentwicklung von Geometrien und Kinematiken gelegt und weniger versucht das "Rad" neu zu erfinden. Deutliche Veränderungen wird es aber im Design geben - aber das ist nicht meine Baustelle - da lass ich nix raus.
grüsse

bp


----------



## oldrizzo (10. August 2006)

lass mich raten... ihr tragt das gekritzel des fr-trikots jetzt auch auf den rahmen?


----------



## NoStyle (10. August 2006)

@ Bodo
Erst mal vielen Dank fÃ¼r die Vorabinformationen  



			
				Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> ... Deutliche VerÃ¤nderungen wird es aber im Design geben - aber das ist nicht meine Baustelle - da lass ich nix raus.
> grÃ¼sse
> bp



Hydroforming ????  

Edith hat noch was vergessen:


			
				pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hÃ¤tt geren 200mm Federweg, bei 13 Kilo Kampfgewicht mit nur den Im Bike-Magazin als betsten getesteten Teilen.
> Lebenslange Garantie auf alles in allen Farben die ich mÃ¶chte, sofort.
> Mit einem Perfektem Service, der 24 h nur fÃ¼r mich zu haben ist.
> GeldzurÃ¼ckgarantie Up date service, falls es was neues gibt
> ...



Ich persÃ¶nlich empfinde es als sehr angenehm wenn gesammelte, konstruktive KundenwÃ¼nsche oder VorschlÃ¤ge sich teilweise in der Serienproduktion wiederfinden kÃ¶nnen! Hat z.B. bei Nicolai im Fall Ufo ST sehr gut funktioniert - auch dass kann typisch Deutschland sein!!!

GrÃ¼sse
NoStyle


----------



## Echo (10. August 2006)

Die Farben würden mich auch brennend interessieren! Ich zähle die Tage zur Eurobike. Hab mir nun so eins in den 05 (?) Teamfarben zugelegt, occ. Mir gefällt die Farbe nicht so...ich hoffe, dass die 07 Farben nicht so toll sind, dass ich mich grün und schwarz ärgere.


----------



## Bodo Probst (11. August 2006)

oldrizzo schrieb:
			
		

> lass mich raten... ihr tragt das gekritzel des fr-trikots jetzt auch auf den rahmen?




ich schreib nix.... 

bp


----------



## Johnnybike (11. August 2006)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> ich schreib nix....
> 
> bp



Die reinste Folter!...

Johnny


----------



## SebR (11. August 2006)

@ Bodo

Vielen Dank für die Infos  

Hört sich ja alles mal sehr spannend an, ich jedenfalls bin wirklich sehr gespannt auf die Änderungen am Design!

Vielen Dank nochmal für die nette Antwort,

Grüße aus Berlin,

Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oldrizzo (11. August 2006)

mönsch bodo...

ich bin wahrscheinlich nicht auf der e-bike... kannst du es mir nicht vorher so im stillen verraten? ich sach dann auch nix, is klar... ehrenwort...


----------



## rfgs (11. August 2006)

pisskopp geh mal mehr radln,dann bist vielleicht nimmer so verkrampft in der früh

@bodo
ich freu mich sehr über die infos!hab gesehen,dass das whip ex die selben dämpfer spec. hat wie das kleine whip und bin am überlegen ob ich mir das extreme anschaffen soll.kann man bei euch auch den nackten rahmen kaufen?

roland


----------



## N-Rico (11. August 2006)

Hallo, ich hätte auch noch eine kleine Anregung: Es wäre einfach traumhaft wenn es das Whiplash XT (und auch das normale Whipi) in Zukunft mit einem kürzeren Rahmen (also eine echte Größe S) geben würde, damit auch kleinere Leute ihr Traumbike mit gescheiter FR Geometrie fahren können.

Viele Grüße
Enrico


----------



## pisskopp (11. August 2006)

@rfgs   Nehm ich mir zu Herzen

Net persönlich nehmen, aber ich verstehe diese Aussage nicht:

" preise senken und das rahmenmaterial in taiwan einkaufen und net in italien"
......
Die Veränderungen am Freak würden mich brennend interressieren, denn für mich ist das Bike ein fast perfekter Freerider, wenn die Gabels stimmt... ;-)
Ein bisschen flacherer Lenkwinkel, dazu etwas längeres Oberrohr.

Mit 160mm hinten und 160mm vorne ist das eine feine Ansage.

Gruss

P-Kopp


----------



## Johnnybike (11. August 2006)

pisskopp schrieb:
			
		

> @rfgs   Nehm ich mir zu Herzen
> 
> Net persönlich nehmen, aber ich verstehe diese Aussage nicht:
> 
> ...



Das würde vielleicht schon Sinn machen, vor allem wenn Hydroforming angewendet wird, da dies recht komplexe Maschinen benötigt, welche nun halt mal in Taiwan vorhanden sind (Keine Ahnung ob's das in Italien oder so auch gibt). Zudem haben die dort die grösste Erfahrung und können erst noch billiger produzieren. Die Qualität ist wahrscheinlich besser. Das Problem ist von mir aus nur der lange Transportweg und die daraus resultierenden Ökologischen Probleme.

Johnny


----------



## pisskopp (11. August 2006)

Hallo,
weis ich, kenn ich, ist mir klar.
Aber. Nur damits billiger wird möchte ich (persönlich) nicht.
Denn, warum ist es billiger?  Ich war gerade in China und habe es gesehen...
Gehört net hier her...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rfgs (11. August 2006)

in italien gibt es einen rohrhersteller,bei dem fusion(bzw der rahmenbauer) einkauft,es wurde mir zumindest vor nem jahr mal so gesagt.deshalb in italien,weil die rohr spezifikationen,die fusion benötigt von keinem anderen rohrproduzenten so angeboten werden.zumindest in europa nicht.also geh ich mal davon aus,dass sich dieser hersteller das teuer bezahlen lässt.ökologisch gesehen natürlich ein vorteil und positiv zu bewerten!zumal die italiener bzgl maschinenbau und material entwicklung den deutschen in nichts nachstehen,sind die rohrsätze sicherlich nicht schlecht.
die punkte die für taiwan sprechen sind folgende,wie ich glaube:
möglichkeiten flexibel auf fusion wünsche zu reagieren;
die machen nix anderes als sich mit rahmenbau und rohrentwicklung zu beschäftigen;
zauberwort hydroforming:masse=niedrigere kosten bei rohrherstellung
daraus würde resultieren,dass beim schweissen in d-land weniger kosten anfallen da ja die verstärkungsbleche weggelassen werden könnten,was wiederum zur folge hätte,weniger schweissnaht=noch geringere fehlerquote beim schweissen+noch verwindungssteifere rahmen.
eine konstruktion ist nur so stark wie ihre schwächste schweissnaht.
meine milchmädchen rechnung
fusion+nicolai+alutech+richi+zonenschein alles hersteller aus d-land die gerne noch s heilig blechle verbauen und die fräse+biege bemühen.man könnte sich doch mal bei der rohrsatzherstellung zusammen tun,auf einen anbieter in europa zugehen dem vorschlagen eine hydroforming abteilung hochzuziehen.
wir als kunden würden uns sicherlich darüber freuen,da günstiger.
blablabla uswusw

roland


----------



## Diaz (14. August 2006)

spannnnnnnnnnnung....
mein einziger wunsch wäre noch:
volle 185mm federweg mit luftdämpfer
...bin noch am hoffen


----------



## Johnnybike (14. August 2006)

Diaz schrieb:
			
		

> spannnnnnnnnnnung....
> mein einziger wunsch wäre noch:
> volle 185mm federweg mit luftdämpfer
> ...bin noch am hoffen



Den Manitou Evolver gibt es in 222/70mm, damit hättest du deine 185mm. Ich weiss nur nicht ob der schon erhältlich ist und ob der in's Whiplash passt. 

Johnny


----------



## Diaz (16. August 2006)

bin zwar nach meinem sherman-leiden nicht gerade ein manitou fan aber mal schaun


----------



## NoStyle (16. August 2006)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das Whiplash wird in 07 unverändert gebaut ...



@ Bodo

Schade irgendwie  
Vielleicht denkst Du ja doch nochmal über die veränderte Kabelführung, vorallem aber über die 135 mm Maxleachse nach. 
Je weniger Windungen ein Brems- und Schaltzug hat, desto kürzer kann es sein und desto besser ist die Schalt- und Bremsperformance. 
Die Maxleachse zum anderen ist einfach genial, leicht, easy Handhabung und bringt viel mehr Steifigkeit. Das würde dem Whiplash bei dem Federweg sicher gut zu Gesicht stehen und ist doch vom Produktionsablauf sicher nur eine klitzekleine   Änderung!  

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Johnnybike (16. August 2006)

NoStyle schrieb:
			
		

> @ Bodo
> 
> Schade irgendwie
> Vielleicht denkst Du ja doch nochmal über die veränderte Kabelführung, vorallem aber über die 135 mm Maxleachse nach.
> ...



Das wäre mein Traum: eine direktere Kabelführung und 135mm Maxle. Genau das sind meine Kritikpunkte und es würde wahrscheinlich alle zufrieden stellen. 

Johnny


----------



## NoStyle (16. August 2006)

@ Johnnybike

Ja Mensch, jetzt müsste man nur noch den Bodo rumkriegen, auf dass er das noch zur Eurobike so präsentiert !!!  

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Johnnybike (17. August 2006)

NoStyle schrieb:
			
		

> @ Johnnybike
> 
> Ja Mensch, jetzt müsste man nur noch den Bodo rumkriegen, auf dass er das noch zur Eurobike so präsentiert !!!
> 
> ...



Wenn du mich fragst sind die Ausstellungsmodelle schon lange bereit oder wenigstens fertig designt. Noch was zu meiner Kritik an der Kabelführung. Das betrifft nur das hintere Schaltkabel im Bereich des Umlenkhebels. Beim starkem Einfedernverändert sich sogar die Kabelspannung. 

Johnny


----------



## NoStyle (17. August 2006)

Johnnybike schrieb:
			
		

> ... Das betrifft nur das hintere Schaltkabel im Bereich des Umlenkhebels. Beim starkem Einfedernverändert sich sogar die Kabelspannung.


Das kann ich mir gut vorstellen! Ich würde aber auch die Bremsleitung so verlegen. 
Wie gesagt, beim Terminator und Whip XT ist das ganz einfach und elegant gelöst: Auf den Kettenstreben, über das Hauptlager und weiter auf dem Unterrohr. Ausnahme ist der Umwerferzug. Fazit: Kein Scheuern, keine unnötigen Windungen, keine Kabelspannung! 
Hab das bei meinem Biggy auch so ähnlich gelöst  - das hat ca. 8-10 cm Länge zum alten Kabelweg gespart und sieht total aufgeräumt aus!

Ps: Nichts desto Trotz, der Bodo muss immernoch überzeugt werden und nur noch ein paar Tage bis zur Eurobike ...  
Psssst Bodo ...  Maxle, Maxle ... am Whippi ... passt doch ... Maxle, Maxle ... 

Grüsse
NoStyle


----------



## Erzengel.ch (18. August 2006)

hankpank schrieb:
			
		

> also wenn ich mich jetz nich komplett vertan habe hat das whipXT von 06 einen ähnlichen hinterbau (runder querschnitt der kettenstreben) wie das normale whip
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Knurrhahn hat sich ein 06er XT bestellt, doch bis jetzt ist es noch nicht da. Als Überbrückung hat er ein 'Leih'-XT von Fusion bekommen, und das hatte schon 4-Kant (das gleiche Modell wie in der letzten Ausgabe von Freeride). Aber ob es nun so 07 übernommen wird siehst du dann an der Eurobike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sideshowbob (18. August 2006)

also da ich mir 07 definitiv ein fusion kaufen werde (freak) würde ich mich über die verbesserte zugführung schon sehr freuen ... die scheuerstellen durfte ich nämlich an diversen fusions schon bewundern.  

ansonsten freu ich mich auf die eurobike


----------



## Johnnybike (18. August 2006)

Ich habe mir das nochmal überlegt mit der Maxle-Steckachse und denke man könnte das als Option mit Aufpreis machen, da ja nicht alle die schwereren 10mm Naben wollen. So 50 Euro plus Achse wär doch ganz ok.

Johnny


----------



## rfgs (18. August 2006)

tach Johnny,
ist es bei den maxle achsen am HR auch so,dass die ein gewinde am durchmesser der achse haben und somit ein gewinde im ausfallende vorhanden sein muss?
ich glaub da hätt ich dann lieber ne normale 10mm schraubachse.
roland


----------



## redbyte (3. September 2006)

Auf dem Video war ja leider nix zu sehen, bei den Eurobikefotos gibt es zur Zeit eh nix brauchbares. Hat irgendwer das neue Raid auf der Eurobike fotografiert? 

Bitte hier einstellen!


----------



## Johnnybike (3. September 2006)

redbyte schrieb:
			
		

> Auf dem Video war ja leider nix zu sehen, bei den Eurobikefotos gibt es zur Zeit eh nix brauchbares. Hat irgendwer das neue Raid auf der Eurobike fotografiert?
> 
> Bitte hier einstellen!









Johnny


----------



## uphillking (3. September 2006)

Danke !


----------



## redbyte (4. September 2006)

Spitzenservice!


----------



## Diaz (4. September 2006)

tja leider gibts keinen luftdämpfer der den vollen federweg im whiplash ermöglicht-serienmässig...versteh zwar ned warum sie auf der eurobike das extrem mit luftdämpfer hinstellen und beim whip ist´s gar nicht möglich...ist doch irgendwie die verkehrte zielgruppe für´n luftdämpfer..naja.
ach ja muss schon sagen das design vom whip ist ja übelst...wen soll denn das ansprechen...kindergarten oder 50 jährige die cool sein wollen.manoman.
warum haben die nur das whip so verschandelt und die anderen normal gelasse.naja da muss wohl oder über costum farbe ohne aufkleber her...wenn ich mir da das design manch anderer anschaue.
hat einer die cube lackierung gesehen.zwar grell aber eloxiert und dann teilweise gepulvert-echt aufwendig.von specialized will ich da gar nicht reden.
aber whip mit totem--endgeil


----------



## sideshowbob (4. September 2006)

*@bodo: wann geht die neue Homepage denn online???  *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Riding Cat (4. September 2006)

Hat vielleicht auch jemand ein Bild vom Floyd SL 2007 gemacht???


----------



## Bodo Probst (5. September 2006)

Riding Cat schrieb:
			
		

> Hat vielleicht auch jemand ein Bild vom Floyd SL 2007 gemacht???




Bitte schön!


----------



## sideshowbob (5. September 2006)

und was ist mit der homepage ...


----------



## Riding Cat (5. September 2006)

Bodo Probst schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte schön!



Danke!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

